# Alistair Begg



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 11, 2008)

I listen to Truth For Life pretty regularly and have found Alistair Begg to be quite edifying and this is even moreso in his recent series on the role of women in the Church. I cannot recommend this more highly. It is called "Place and Posture of Christian Women". 

This series is a must listen!!!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 11, 2008)

Big thumbs up for Rev. Begg!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 11, 2008)

I like him.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2008)

I like his book store.


----------



## Archlute (Jul 11, 2008)

The series was pretty good until he caved on yesterday's broadcast. 

I find it incomprehensible that he could give such a good message on the issue only then to attempt a pathetic defense regarding why it is okay for Parkside to allow a particular woman regularly to speak from the pulpit during their Sunday morning worship services when she visits. And this is not just her giving a "missions report" or the like, but as he makes clear in the message, it is her giving instruction to the church. 

His defense of the practice by way of invoking the line that "the elders said she could" is rather lame, and rather than adding to the shame that he attempted to put upon the people in his church who have complained about it, I say "good on them". Someone needs to call Begg out when he errs, and this a point of error. The same goes for PCA sessions who attempt to do the same. Elders saying that it is okay because it is under their oversight is not any better than saying that a person can break any other apostolic command because it is under the elders' oversight - they just become guilty of approving wrongdoing.

Likewise, Begg is weak when he states that "it is the practice of legalists to take a principle and make it into a law, and what Paul is giving us here is a principle and not a law". Since when was a clear apostolic command given as anything other than a binding command? I do not see anything in that passage being given as a good suggestion or as a mere principle. I have found Begg regularly to play the "legalist card" when he has no better defense on his side regarding a teaching or practice of which he thinks should be a matter of liberty. 

Sometimes I really like Begg's preaching, but at other times (such as in the last sermon) he caves to the pressure of culture just a badly as any other evangelical pastor.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree Adam, it was a little disappointing.


----------



## Archlute (Jul 11, 2008)

To temper my initial thoughts a bit, I would like to add that my family and I have found the rest of the sermons to have been very good, and have enjoyed listening to him in the evenings as we wind down our day. His last series "Encounters with Jesus - the Light of the World" had some outstanding stuff in it on John chapter 9 and the worship of the heart. Some of it was quote worthy.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 11, 2008)

I enjoy mr. Begg daily. Overall he has a good program. But, like most brethren, he "hits" the ditch every now and then.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 11, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I enjoy mr. Begg daily. Overall he has a good program. But, like most brethren, he "hits" the ditch every now and then.



Aye! And I'm sure I do too, but I do my best to keep 'er 'twixt the ditches!


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought his two podcast's on Laziness last month were great. Overall, I find his sermons to be quite edifying.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 12, 2008)

I quite like Mr Begg's preaching and overall, find his messages usefull and edifying.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 13, 2008)

I think this is a fairly recent turn at Parkside. When I was there in the nineties I don't remember a woman so much as do the scripture reading. I remember being rather startled when I came home for Christmas and they had women doing the scripture reading for the Christmas Eve service.


----------

